# Daz Cooper Pro Debut This Weekend!



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I did a shoot of BNBF pro Daz Cooper last weekend at Evolution Gym, Manchester (thanks guys for making us welcome - its an incredible place). www.evogym.co.uk

Here's one of my favourites from the morning...










Theres some more on my facebook fan page if anyones interested. Please join the group if you like them, I currently do this for free but its something I love.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/M-S-G-photography/71207085381

Goodluck to Daz, as you can see hes looking freaky!!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

now thats ripped


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I just missed you at the gym Michael, excellent pics on facebook :thumbup1:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Linny :thumb:

It would have been nice to stay a bit longer and train myself but Daz was in a rush to get back to put on a kids party. 25 screaming kids when dieting a few days out is even more hardcore than his training!

Spotted your pics too the other day, great minds think alike. Looking good!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> now thats ripped


make it happen for your show scott!


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome pics mate,, can you pay to train at evolution gym ive allways fancied going,,

when i go see my brother i may pop in and train


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Gumball said:


> make it happen for your show scott!


iF ONLY I KNEW HOW :lol:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

bravo9 said:


> Awesome pics mate,, can you pay to train at evolution gym ive allways fancied going,,
> 
> when i go see my brother i may pop in and train


Course you can mate, it's just £5 for a day pass.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck to Darren in his pro debut. He's one of the sports real characters. Hats off to you being able to handle large groups of screaming children that close to a show too Darren, that's hardcore indeed.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Course you can mate, it's just £5 for a day pass.


Very reasonable for a gym like that, JJB want £10 for me to train when i'm visiting my gf. What a rip off!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Daz is a wicked guy! :thumb:

Good luck mate...2 new Norven Munkey Pro's:thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Gumball said:


> Thanks Linny :thumb:
> 
> It would have been nice to stay a bit longer and train myself but Daz was in a rush to get back to put on a kids party. 25 screaming kids when dieting a few days out is even more hardcore than his training!
> 
> ...


Cheers mucca :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Daz is looking even more silly than that photo!!!! I was getting all giddy last night watching him practice his posing. 8)


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Best of luck Daz. Need to get myself over to Evo for a session soon myself.


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Some more...


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)




----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Course you can mate, it's just £5 for a day pass.


Thanks mate,, may just pay a visit some time soon


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

great photos Mike


----------

